# Tele-Feeder



## sacki66 (21. März 2009)

petri heil, 
ich habe am 7.3. meine prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt und werde mir nun bald meine erste ausrüstung kaufen.
ich werde mir eine tele kaufen für mittel-schweres raubfisch-angeln und noch eine  zweite, und hier kommt meine frage:

(der hintergund ist der das ich nächstes jahr nach irland zum angeln fliege und die ruten im koffer mitnehmen möchte), 

mir hat jemand erzählt es gäbe tele-feederruten, ich bin beim googeln auch auf eine gestoßen, hat jemand erfahrungen mit solchen ruten? sind sie kaufenswert?
mir ist natürlich klar daß sie nicht an eine steckrute rankommen.


----------



## Siermann (21. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Ich finde Grundsätzlich Steckruten besser als Teleruten ,obwohl tele zum reisen einfach handlicher sind!!!!
Habe noch keine erahrung m tele feederruten ,aber ich glaube schon das es sich lohnt diese zu kaufen,wen du das Feedern dan intensiver betreibst kannst du ja immer noch mal eine als steckrute hohlen  !!!!!!!
mfg tim


----------



## Schleie07 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Erst einmal Petri-Heil zur bestandeden Angelprüfung . Ich persöhnlich würde dir keine Teleruten emphelen.Bei den Verbidnungen kommt schnell Dreck rein und dadurch wird es immer schwieriger die Angel auf und zuzumachen.Stadessen würde ich mir Steckruten kaufen, weil sie mehr aushalten .Wenn du jedoch in Urlaub möchtest und da angeln gehen willst,dann würde ich mir eine Tele zulegen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und wünsche dir Petri-Heil 

MFG Schleie07


----------



## Jens0883 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Dann nimm am besten nur die Telerute mit und kauf dir eine vernünftige Feederrute. Gerade bei den schlanken Blanks von Feederruten ist es wichtig, dass du eine durchgehende Aktion hast. In einer Steckrute hast du vielleicht 3-4 Zapfenverbindungen. Bei der Televersion bestimm 8 oder mehr. Das macht sich beim drillen von gr. Fischen und dem Werfen von schwereren Körben schnell bemerkbar


----------



## fisherb00n (21. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Nur zum Reisen würde ich keine teure Rute kaufen...
Wenn das Budget es zulässt dann kauf dir eine günstige "Allround" Telerute und eine schöne Feeder für hier


----------



## michi2244 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Servus !!

Habe irgendwie eine allergie gegen Teleruten.
Selber würde ich mir wahrscheinlich keine kaufen,aber rein vom praktischen her würde ich nichts schlechtes sagen.Auf alle fälle billiger als Steckruten.
Da es aber auch transportrohre für Steckruten gibt,würde ich dir eher dazu raten.
Und Feederruten sind auseinandergesteckt eigendlich nie länger als max. ca. 1,50m bei einer gesamtlänge von 4,20m.Ruten die 3,60m lang sind liegen ungfähr bei 1,25m.

Mfg Michi


----------



## Steve Deluxe (21. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

ich hab mir mal ne telerute feeder gekauft und sie jetzt immer noch nicht hergenommen. da stht wg bis 100g und wenn man da nen 80 g blei dran hängt biegtr sie sich schon dass man meint sie bricht gleich ab. und jetzt das schlimmste : die rute biegt sich nur in den ersten 20-30 cm.
also ich würde auch lieber ne steck nehmen, auser fürs reisen..... aber da kannst du doch auch ne normale rute nehmen(tele), das muss doch keine feeder sein, meiner meinung nach.

lg stefan


----------



## Topic (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

hi also ich hab schon ne ganze zeit ne tele feeder von riverman...irgendwann mal bei askari gekauft für 25 euro oder so...3,60m lang und ich glaub 20-60 gr wurfgewicht
und bin bis jetz eigendlich ganz zufrieden.
keine probleme damit.
ich werf damit 30g körber plus futter ohne probleme.
karpfen bis 50cm hat se bis jetz locker mit gemacht und hatte nie das geühl das mir die brechen könnte und die aktion is durchgängig.

allerdings muss ich meinen vorpostern recht geben das ne steckrute einfach besser is.

mfg Tino


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*



Siermann schrieb:


> Habe noch keine erahrung m tele feederruten ,aber ich glaube schon das es sich lohnt diese zu kaufen,wen du das Feedern dan intensiver betreibst kannst du ja immer noch mal eine als steckrute hohlen



Hallo Tim,

es wäre evtl. sinnvoll wenn du nur über Gerät urteilst, welches du auch wirklich besitzt oder ausgibig gefischt hast.

mfg Flo


----------



## Topic (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

|good:


----------



## Pinn (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Ich hatte mal eine Teleskoprute mit mehreren Feederspitzen. Leider war das Teil nicht so optimal weil im Teleskopteil mehr wie ein Besenstiel. Habe ich verschenkt.

Wenn es unbedingt 'ne Feederrute sein muss, würde ich zu einer drei- oder besser viergeteilten Steckrute in 3,60m raten. Die passt eventuell noch in den Koffer.

Ansonsten denke ich, 'ne Tele-Sbirolino-Rute würde auch reichen, weil die für etwas größere Wurfgewichte ausgelegt ist, aber trotzdem eine relativ sensible Spitze hat. Und die wäre vielseitiger einsetzbar.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*



Siermann schrieb:


> Habe noch keine erahrung m tele feederruten ,aber ich glaube schon das es sich lohnt diese zu kaufen



Ich dachte du hast keine Erfahrung?! Und wenn sie absoluter Schrott ist, wieso sagst du dann, dass es sich lohnt sie zukaufen?#c|bigeyes


----------



## Siermann (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Weil er ja am anfang nicht gleich eine für 100euro kaufen muß ,wen er noch nicht mal weiß ob diese angelmethode im gefällt!!(so hat er dan erst mal 1jahr wo er probieren kan usw)
mfg tim


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Mit Schrott kann man aber auch kein Spaß an irgendeiner Methode finden. Die Argumentation ist schlicht weg unsinnig...
Schreibe doch bitte nur da, wo du Ahnung hast und verunsicher keine anderen Jungangler....


----------



## Siermann (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Ich verunsichere keinen jungangler aber was nützt es ihm sich ne feeder für 100euro und dan nocdh rolle schnur usw wo er ja schnell bei 150euro is  und nach einem halben jahr stellt er es in die ecke und sagt es is nicht die ri9chtige methode für mich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Wer sagt den das es eine für 100€ sein muss. Nur wenn die Rute Schrott ist recht sie auch nicht zum probieren. Den mit Schrott findet man keinen Spaß an einer Methode. Darum geht es auch nicht. Nur eine Aussgae zu tätigen die Rute hat ein Freund die ist Schrott, aber davor zu schreiben glaube schon das es sich lohnt diese zu kaufen, ist doch absolut unsinnig.

Schau dir mal die [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Silverman Silverflash Balance Feeder an. gibt es bei Askari (www.angelsport.de) im Moment für ~18€. Die Rute habe ich jetzt im 3 Jahr und eigentlich als günstiges Backup gekauft. Du bekommst natürlich nur das, was du bereit bis zu zahlen, aber zum testen und am Anfang reicht die Rute dicke. Da ich hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch angel, ist mein Friedfischgerät auch nicht das teuerste. Die Rute bringt volle 30g Körbe sicher nach draußen, und mit etwas Gefühl sind auch durchaus noch 60g Körber zu werfen, allerdings nicht mehr volldurchgezogen. Die Rute arbeitet schön im Drill mit und ich setze sie eigentlich als Allroundrute ein. Aale bis 75cm, Zander bis 67cm, Barben bis 78cm und Brassen, Rotaugen, Barsche und Forellen waren absolut kein Problem.
Die Rute kommt mit zwei Wechselspitzen. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist der Schaumstoffgriff. Ist mir in der Preisklasse aber durchaus lieber als ein billiger Korkgriff. Die Rute verzeit dir auch Anfängerfehler. Für den Preis absolut zu empfehlen.

Ein Freund fischte eine Zeit lang die Tele Version der Rute und kann auch nix schlechtes darüber berichten. Allerdings darfst du bei dem Preis auch kein Top Gerät erwarten.

mfg Flo
[/FONT]


----------



## Siermann (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Ich wußte nicht das es in der untersten preisklasse auch gute ruten (feederruten )gibt,dan sollte er sich diese mal jenauer anschauen wen du gute erfahrungen damit gesammelt hast (+eine guter verarbeitung bestätigen kannst!)
Gruß tim


----------



## aircut (22. März 2009)

*AW: Tele-Feeder*

Telerute sind meist schlechter von der Aktion wie Steckruten. ZTudem hast du an Steckruten auch mehr Auswahl.

Natürlich hat die Tele Rute weniger Transportlänge.
Aber wen man eine 3 oder 4 Teilige Steckrute mit einer Telerute verglaicht, so wird meines achtens immer noch die 3 oder 4 teilige viel besser abschneiden.

Auserdem sind Steckruten robuster.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde nach einer Steckrute schauen. Evtl eine Sänger Sprit one Feeder.


----------

